

Ask HN: How to get into game development? - gamg

I&#x27;m interested in getting into game development. Many of you are established in this field and I would like to ask you:<p>What are the mainstream software development platforms for game development? What skills would increase my chances being hired as a game developer? Is there a particular programming language or development framework that I should focus on? What general advice would you give to someone who is considering entering the field? What are the best companies to work for as a game developer?
======
benologist
Step 1: Pick a popular platform.

Step 2: Make some games. If you can't think of a game or the games you want to
make are too hard for now then learn by trying to re-make someone else's game.

Step 3: If you find yourself saying you're making a framework or engine before
you've made dozens of games punch yourself.

You might like getting started with Unity3d:
[http://unity3d.com/](http://unity3d.com/) or Cocos2D
[http://www.cocos2d-iphone.org/](http://www.cocos2d-iphone.org/) and there's a
lot of devs here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev](http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev).

~~~
gamg
Thanks. Good links.

------
frodopwns
Here is a free class on HTML 5 Game Development from Udacity:

[https://www.udacity.com/course/cs255](https://www.udacity.com/course/cs255)

Start building a github repo with examples of things you have done...they
don't have to be magic.

~~~
gamg
What examples of really popular games are there that were written in HTML 5?

------
angersock
Don't do it. It's a terrible place, filled with bad software, worse customers,
and awful markets.

EDIT:

More helpfully, if you really insist on going down this sad, dark path, some
things.

For native development, learn C (with SDL) and then either C++ or Obj-C. Make
some stupid and fun little games. Then learn OpenGL or DirectX and make stupid
and fun little 3d games. Don't spend endless cycles writing libraries for the
game you'll never make--just write some code.

For web development, learn some Javascript and jQuery and make some dumb games
in the browser. Then learn Three.js and make some dumb 3d games in the
browser. Then, pickup a modern backend framework (node.js, rails, or laravel)
and create a site with persistent score tracking and leaderboards. Rinse,
repeat while adding more features.

Most importantly, just make games. Use RPG Maker, use native code, use Unity,
use whatever-- _just make games._

~~~
gamg
This is a great reply :).

~~~
angersock
Hopefully it helps. If you have any more questions, feel free to shoot me an
email.

~~~
gamg
Will do.

